# Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?



## Dakarangus (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo, Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?

muss man die ganze Fliege behandeln oder reichen einige Hecheln?

Wie eht man vor, auf die Finger und irgedwie bestreichen?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Hallo Dakarangus,

ganz wenig zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger verreiben und damit die Fliege leicht einfetten.
Durch die Körperwärme wird das Entenpürzelfett fast flüssig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Ah ok,  kann ich dann gleich damit angeln oder muss das dann noch an trocknen?


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Moinsen!
Ein paar Leerwürfe reichen zum Trocknen aus. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas E. (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Eine gute Trockenfliege braucht man eigentlich nicht zu fetten.
Wenn, dann ganz sparsam auftragen.

Aber Schnurspitze und Vorfach solltest Du fetten, bis auf das Tippet, das sollte untergehen.

Ist die Fliege naß und verschleimt, wäscht Du sie durch kurze rasante Würfe ins Wasser.

Wenige "gepeitschte" Leerwürfe trocknen die Fliege wieder schnell.


----------



## Dakarangus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Hab das Fett getestet, kappt ganz gut, danke nochmal! #h


----------



## AndiHam (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Eine gute Trockenfliege braucht man eigentlich nicht zu fetten.
> Wenn, dann ganz sparsam auftragen.
> 
> Aber Schnurspitze und Vorfach solltest Du fetten, bis auf das Tippet, das sollte untergehen.
> ...



... sofern die Fliege dann noch dran ist


----------



## magut (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Hallo Jungs
@dakarus -reib einfach die Fliege mit der Ente ein (sorry musste sein)
ene echt gute Methode die Fliege zu trocken ist mit einem Gummiringerl!
das Teil an der Wathose (Träger)einhängen,  Fliege ins Gummi einhängen,  alles spannen und dann ein paar mal"schnippen" lassen (wie Gitarre spielen)
Funzt echt supi, versucht es.
LG
Mario


----------



## Thomas E. (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*



AndiHam schrieb:


> ... sofern die Fliege dann noch dran ist



Hallo AndiHam,

wenn nicht, machst Du etwas falsch. 

Dosiert "gepeitschte" Würfe braucht man z.B. auch für Servicevarianten wie Haken-/ Bogenwürfe, Pendelwürfe, Tuck Cast etc.

Wenn es noch nicht klappt, mal richtig zeigen lassen.


----------



## AndiHam (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo AndiHam,
> 
> wenn nicht, machst Du etwas falsch.
> 
> ...



Deine aufgelisteten Varianten kenne ich, allerdings nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem Begriff "gepeischt", was jetzt nicht heissen soll, es wäre nicht richtig.

 Ich verbinde mit dem Begriff "gepeitscht" immer die Variante mit dem nicht erwünschten Knalleffekt (wie der von einer Peitsche). Mein Lehrer hatte uns derzeit mitgeteilt, dass es nicht knallen darf und wenn es mal knallt, passiert es auch gerne mal, dass die Fliege durch die dann entstehenden Kräfte abreißt.

 Gruß
 andi


----------



## Thomas E. (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie wendet man Entenbürzelfett an?*

Hi Andi,

deswegen ist es ja wichtig, die Bewegung eben "dosiert" auszuführen. 

"Knallen" darf es natürlich nicht, wenn eine Fliege dran ist.
(Ohne Fliege kann es schon leicht schnalzen.)

Doch ist z.B. der im englischen gebräuchliche Begriff des "Overpowered Curve Cast" richtig ausgeführt ein Peitschwurf mit flach liegender Schlaufe und wird darum auch "Tip Lash Cast" genannt.

Diese Technik des Bogenwurfes enthält auch "Peitschenergie" :
https://vimeo.com/65036654


----------

